# homes not jail rally/march in SF



## bobNkamille (Mar 26, 2009)

hey guys, just thought i would tell every one i a late notice if your interested and in the area 
this is going on in april in SF 

Homes Not Jails Rally, March and Occupation
Sat. 4/7, 12 noon
rally @ mission and 24th street then march to the house occupation site

On Sat. 4/7, Homes Not Jails activists will be occupying a long-vacant building in San Francisco from which all the tenants were Ellis evicted several years ago. We will be protesting the real estate speculation which leads to homelessness and will claim the building for affordable housing. ( Those participating in the occupation will be engaging in civil disobedience and thus will be subject to arrest. )

At 12 noon on 4/7, supporters will rally at Mission St. & 24th St. then march to the site of the occupied building in a show of support for seizing vacant housing to house those who have none. We will have signs and banners available, but feel free to bring your own.

If you wish to participate in the occupation, please contact either (415) 282-6543 or volunteer [at] sftu.org BEFORE FRI. 4/6 for more details. Occupiers should NOT have outstanding warrants, nor should they bring any illegal substances, weapons, or valuables to the occupation.


----------

